# Evening all TT drivers!!!



## richards (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello all.

I have finaly given up with "normal rubbish" cars, and having wrote off my 99 plate focus zetec in that lovely snow and ice, I have decided to invest some change in a stunning green 02 reg 180bhp roadster, And oh my God what a car, picked it up wednesday, ordered alloys "18inch quattro sport 15spoke", had them fitted and by friday had the roof down and have been driving the best looking car I've seen been grinning like a cheshire cat ever since. 
Be grateful if anyone coul give me some newbie advice on servicing, the last one was at 32K on the logbook but that was 2 years ago, the car is now on 40K but the gauge on the dash says I have another 3K miles till next service but keep worrying about belts getting changed and oil and brake fluids, If you know what I mean.

When I get a camera I will post some nice shots
Pleasure to be on board.

Thanks. Richard.....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

I would possibly suggest you get it in for a service, if its not been near a mechanic in 2 years! Cam belt is suggest at 60000, but a decent mechanic I am sure will tell you what condition your current one is in.

Have a look in the Servicing or Just ask for some decent local garages. Where are you based!


----------



## richards (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi jammyd.

Based in Braintree, Essex. Closest audi dealer is in colchester but am I correct in thinkin they will be more costly than just a normal garage?

Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

I do like those QS wheels - probably because I've never had the pleasure of cleaning them!

Welcome to the forums


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

